# what time of day do you take your miralax/zelnorm?



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello everyone. Now I am on the combination of miralax and zelnorm, 17 g of miralax at night an hour before bed, 1 pill of zelnorm in the morning an hour before breakfast, and 1 pill of zelnorm at night an hour before dinner. I've been seeing better results than before except when I take teh zelnorm before dinner it makes me very gassy. I feel more bloated and gassy after this second dose yet I feel pretty good in the morning and throughout the day. When do all of you take your miralax/zelnorm? It says you can take teh zelnorm 2-3 hours after dinner but thats usually when I take my miralax and I dont want to change that. If i took the zelnorm an hour after miralax at night so I could sleep while it makes me gassy would that be okay? I've very confuzed....I dont want to be gassy every night! please help


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I take a zelnorm when i get up in the am., an hour later I have breakfast and take my am miralax. the I take miralax with dinner and the at bed time aI take a zelnorm and another dose Of miralax. yea Im pathetic taking 3 doses but I feel empty and better.


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

so you take miralax and zelnorm at the same time of day? You said you took them both before you went to bed...did you mean at teh same time or how far apart do you space them? I usually have bowel movements in the morning and I do my miralax at night before bed...I'm new to teh whole zelnorm thing so I'm still trying to figure it out. So far the zelnorm in the morning seems to help but the second one is the one I'm having problems with....When do you usually have BM's?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

In the am I take the zelnorm by itself and the miralax a hour later. I poop 2 x times in the am. then I go in the afternoon b/c I have a beer and that gets me moving. then at bed time when I take miralax I wash the zelnorm down with it- does not seem to bother me. before the miralax I took mega does of fiber and that gave me massive gas. the miralax doesn't bother me. I do have watery d. but thats a-ok with me as long as I get it out and feel complete bm. i hate that feelingog incomplete bm- that seems to be my problem not hard dry, hard to pass stools. how about you? I hope that helps you.


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I seem to have a similiar problem as you, not hard stool but having an incomplete feeling after BM's. I cannot "go" without caffiene...it just won't happen but I dont mind having two cups of coffee in the am and tea sometimes throughout teh day if it works you know?Well for the past few days I've taken the zelnorm in the morning and then in the afternoon at about 3:00 before my afternoon snack and then take my miralax before bed. The zelnorm never bloats me in the am but in the afternoon it does...weird huh? It's not as bad taking it at 3:00 verses before dinner though...Do you think I should try taking the zelnorm with my miralax before bed since it bloats me, that way I would just be going to sleep? It won't make the miralax or zelnorm less affective if taken together? My pharmacist once said to wait two hours after you take miralax to take any other medications because it would weaken the other med's effect. You seem to do fine with taking them at teh same time though so I'm just confuzed as usuall...


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Zelnorm works best on empty stomache- I used to take it right before dinner and it did nothing. i guess it works now- all I know is I go 2x in the am and for the most part I usually feel good. then i have my afternoon ritual with a beer or two and get the rest of the day out. has worked so far. as for the gas, I don't notice it- again I used to take sooooo much fiber and then I really had gas. miralax is a dream come true to me. one dose of mira wouln't do anything though- its taking it 3 x that does any good. ibs stinks!!!!! i too need coffee in the am to get it moving.


----------

